# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  From tosai to jumbo

## budidjo

Ada yang mau share pengalaman piara dr tosai sampai besar? soalnya kebanyakan beli tosai bagus waktu besar kualitas menurun. Kalo ada foto2 perkembangannya sangat membantu, bisa utk share sekalian. Thanks

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Dear All....
Ini adlh koi kesayangan saya....krn saya beli pada saat bergabung menjadi keluarga besar Koi's, waktu 3th kois festival di hanggar teras... utk pertama kali saya datang ke kontes.....Saat saya mendaftar jd member kois saya ditawarin ikut GO dan saya  ikan pertama dikolam saya yg bisa grow smp 70 cm  
Perlu saya diketahui..... ikan ini saya beli dgn harga yg (relative) murah... nggak sampe 3 jt. Berarti ikan murah bs jg jumbo (baca: tembus 70 cm).

Name       : Tiger
Variety     : Sanke
Breeder    : Taniguchi
Bloodline   : DOM 
Age          : Yonsai/Gosai (bingung sertipikat bhs jepun)
*MAKO-20 (yulius susunan): ki - ka, (a) 12 - 15 cm, (b) 20 cm (c) 27 cm (d) 34 cm*

Lulus dari training di kolam Koi's

Mendarat di kolam saya tgl 17 Okto 2009....

Photo tgl 10 Januari 2010 

Size 44 cm.... selama 3 bulan grow 10 cm (3cm/bln)

Photo tgl 13 Desember 2010

Size 70 cm.... selama 11 bulan grow 26 cm (2cm/bln)

Pertanyaan saya......

Bisa nggak ya body ikan ini jadi lebih bulky.... katanya karakter ikan momotaro ada yg memanjang dulu baru melebar......Sumi seperti ini msh ada harapan develope dengan pertimbangan umur ikannya (nggak termasuk faktor parameter air)

Selain potensi bulky dan sumi...... kalo Om Om ada tambahan bahan diskusi dr ikan ini.... silahkan ditambahin :Blabla:  :Blabla: 

Note: Jangan karena ikan ini adlh ikan Kesayangan... Om Om jadi nggak enak ksh komen yg negatif.

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fr3dy_54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

> Lagi2 ini sharing pengalaman ya Oom, belon tentu bener.
> 1. Produk2 Hikari growth dan Saki Hikari cenderung menyimpan lemak di perut. Keliatannya banyak dipake utk finishing badan ikan, biar girth-nya mantap. Utk growth memanjang saya biasa cari yg simpen lemak di pundak (hump). Sekarang sih lg coba Taniguchi Max hasilnya lumayan. BUKAN mau promosi ya.. Tapi coba liat deh hasil2 GO Stars Koi yg pake Taniguchi Max. Saya berani bilang salah satu EO GO yg paling sukses selama ini.
> 2. Biasanya saya liat dr color yg udah ga uniform. Seakan2 spt balon yg sudah mendekati ukuran max jadi ada bagian2 yg menipis. Biar gampang sih saya genjot growth 3 bulan dan sambung kombinasi wheat germ dan color 1 bulan, sekalian dlm bulan tsb bersihkan seluruh filter utk siapkan genjot 3 bulan lg.
> 3. Beni stretch bisa dikembalikan cukup dgn puasa. Kalau beni pecah sih belon tahu obatnya.
> 
> Demikian Oom, berdasar pengalaman aja loh ya. Beda orang pasti beda pendapat. TIDAK ada maksud menyalahkan cara orang lain, cuma sharing cara saya. 
> 
> Trms.


wah,2 thx beraaat om  :Yo: 

tinggal gmn skrg sya coba di kolam dlu, meski sebenernya pakan dan koi di rumah lokal smw. tp saya akan coba dari pengalaman om yang saya konversikan ke lokalan yg saya punya. he he he  :: 

skali lagi trims om  ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

topik ini membuat saya ingin bener2 keep satu ikan sampai gedeeeeeeeeeee banget...

nice topik... om teddyy mantebbb bgt ya ikannya.. hahaha

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Dear all,

Saya punya satu lg ikan utk bahan diskusi kita:

Variety   : Kohaku
Umur      : 36 bulan
Breeder   : Sakai
Bloodline  : Tomahawk



Photo waktu karantina... note: masuk kolam pada bln maret 2010 size 61 cm


Desember 2010 size 71 cm


Ikan ini saya harapkan dapat tembus 80 cm.... mungkin nggak ya Om? :Pray2:  :Pray2: 
Smp skrg saya jg msh bermimpi bs keep ikan smp tembus 80 cm  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 
Ada yg tau nggak ya biasanya pada usia berapa koi bs mencapai size 80 cm?

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gandaraoke

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Ikan Sakai ini menarik utk dicermati, Oom. Saya liat ada ikan Sakai yg langsung bulky sejak kecil dan ada yang lain lagi yang kaya gini, yaitu memanjang dulu dan belum "mengisi". Kalau tembus 80 menurut saya sih pasti ya Oom, mengingat usia dan beni yg belum finish. Tinggal pertanyaannya adalah apakah nantinya akan bulky seperti champion2 asal Sakai. Mungkin ada teman2 yang punya pengalaman sama ikan Sakai?


Saya jg nunggu Om (berharap mode: on), apakah ikan ini akhirnya bs bulky :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2: 
Waktu saya ngobrol dgn Tani san dan Umeda san, "ilmu" yg saya dapet salah satunya adlh: ketika ikan berhenti memanjang maka dia akan melebar. 

Pendapat Tani san melalui Umeda san (Tani san bisanya bahasa Jepun) di atas, secara logika mkn begini: makanan yg dimakan ikan membuat mereka "grow". Jadi kalo sdh nggak nambah panjang, seluruh makanan akan membuat ikan grow ke samping. Seberapa besar pertumbuhan ke sampingnya.... ya tergantung tulangan ikan itu sendiri. CMIIW

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## xiao_hu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Boleh ikutan yah....sy ada showa yg dipiara kalau tidak salah dari ukuran 30an terakhir klu ga salah awal tahun 2011 diukur sekitar 80-85cm.
> Sudah piara showa ini kira-kira 4 tahun, biarpun bukan show quality tp merupakan salah satu favorite sy.


Terima kasih Om.....
Jadi semangat lg karena sudah ada senior yang bisa keep ikan smp tembus 80 cm :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

> wah yang bener...? liat donk...


Mana om ,liat dong......pengen belajar nih nubie.

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

